# MAF - AMU vs BEA



## bgweed (Jan 18, 2010)

Is an AMU MAF acceptable in a BEA application? I've seen several places list a unit for AMU engines but not BEA... however I've also purchased parts that were listed for AMU and actually were for any 225 model... anyone know a difference?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

bgweed said:


> Is an AMU MAF acceptable in a BEA application? I've seen several places list a unit for AMU engines but not BEA... however I've also purchased parts that were listed for AMU and actually were for any 225 model... anyone know a difference?


 Amu were on earlier tt's not sure of the years tho. And bea's were the newer 225's. Is there anything covering this in the 1.8t technical thread?


----------



## bgweed (Jan 18, 2010)

PLAYED TT said:


> Amu were on earlier tt's not sure of the years tho. And bea's were the newer 225's. Is there anything covering this in the 1.8t technical thread?


 The AMU was up through 2002 (perhaps early 2003 as well?) and BEA was 2003+, but I haven't seen anyone talking about the MAF being a part that was updated / changed. Typically I only see mention of the O2 setup, ECU, VVT, etc, and some other random parts here and there. With the fact that the MAF is usually a hot topic, I'd expect to see some mention of the part changing. 

I've done more digging and here are some examples of random suppliers: 
TT Stuff - They list an AMU MAF but no BEA MAF 
ECS Tuning - Separate listing for BEA / AMU... seems the only difference in the audi PN is an "E" vs an "M" (06A906461EX vs 06A906461MX) 
AutoPart.com (BEA) / AutoPart.com (AMU) - here they show different parts for BEA vs AMU, but they also show the AMU as being the same as for the AWP... I've never heard of a 180hp MAF being the same as a 225hp MAF. 

I was hoping it was just some deal like the bosch DVs where there are several that work basically equally as well (i.e. 710n vs 710p), but it's looking like that may not be the case.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

I know that AMU motors can use VW 2.slow MAF's and it actually improves your torque curve, however, I know nothing about BEA being compatible- might want to take this post to Quattroworld- those guys are more knowledgeable on subjects like this.


----------



## Late__Apex (Dec 2, 2007)

DougLoBue said:


> I know that AMU motors can use VW 2.slow MAF's and it actually improves your torque curve,


 Doug, could you expand on this? Exactly which VW models' MAF works?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

DougLoBue said:


> I know that AMU motors can use VW 2.slow MAF's and it actually improves your torque curve, however, I know nothing about BEA being compatible- might want to take this post to Quattroworld- those guys are more knowledgeable on subjects like this.


 I would suggest this as well. Feel free to post back when you find out! I would love to know


----------



## bgweed (Jan 18, 2010)

DougLoBue said:


> I know that AMU motors can use VW 2.slow MAF's and it actually improves your torque curve, however, I know nothing about BEA being compatible- might want to take this post to Quattroworld- those guys are more knowledgeable on subjects like this.


 I would, but when I tried to register, I never got an email to activate... and if I just try to login, it says I dont exist!! I'm stuck in limbo! I'm not seeing an option re-send the activation email... (yes i checked spam folder).


----------



## Late__Apex (Dec 2, 2007)

bgweed said:


> I would, but when I tried to register, I never got an email to activate... and if I just try to login, it says I dont exist!! I'm stuck in limbo! I'm not seeing an option re-send the activation email... (yes i checked spam folder).


 I posted the question


----------



## bgweed (Jan 18, 2010)

Late__Apex said:


> I posted the question


 Looks like this guy accidentally tried an AMU MAF element in his MOFO and ended up running rich: 
http://forums.quattroworld.com/tt/msgs/85550.phtml 

and an update: 
http://forums.quattroworld.com/tt/msgs/116224.phtml


----------

